# Clé USB invisible



## KunGuaje (16 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai un soucis, ma clé USB (Emtec 16Go) n'est plus lue par mon MacBook Pro. Elle ne s'affiche pas sur le bureau, ni dans l'utilitaire de disques. J'ai essayé sur un PC, elle ne s'ouvre pas non plus.

Vous pensez que la clé est morte ? Sinon, quoi faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2011)

Il y a des chances qu'elle soit morte, pour t'en assurer, regarde dans "Infos système Apple" (menu "pomme" -> à propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos) à la rubrique "USB", si elle n'apparaît pas là, c'est qu'elle est HS (à moins que ça ne soient l'USB du Mac *et* celle du PC qui soient mortes, mais bon, là &#8230; ).


----------



## KunGuaje (16 Février 2011)

Elle apparait... "USB Disk 2.0", j'ai essayé sans, ça n'apparait pas, et quand je la branchais, y'avait cette mention.

Je dois faire quoi alors ?

Merci de ton aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2011)

C'est curieux qu'elle apparaisse là, et pas dans l'utilitaire de disque, il te donne sa capacité ?


----------



## KunGuaje (16 Février 2011)

Ah non, c'est vrai. En essayant avec une autre, la capacité était affichée.

Et ma clé clignote quand même quand je l'insère. Je sais pas si ça a une importance...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2011)

KunGuaje a dit:


> Ah non, c'est vrai. En essayant avec une autre, la capacité était affichée.
> 
> Et ma clé clignote quand même quand je l'insère. Je sais pas si ça a une importance...



Alors, je dirais qu'à priori, c'est mort, s'il ne t'affiche pas sa capacité, ça signifie que la communication avec la clé ne s'établit pas normalement. Quant au clignotement, ça ne veut rien dire, en principe, une clé clignote quand tu l'insère, puis s'allume fixe ensuite, et ne recommence à clignoter que quand elle est lue ou écrite, ou lorsque tu l'éjectes un instant avant de s'éteindre, dans ce dernier cas.


----------



## KunGuaje (16 Février 2011)

Ok, dommage...

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide en tout cas


----------

